# sacht braten



## Neverwen

No acabo entender el significado de esta expresión, sacht es una palabra muy polisémica, pero no me cuadra ninguno.

"Spargel bei mittlerer Hitze 10 Minuten sacht braten"

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## kayokid

Buenas.

Sacht (hier) heißt: despacio; gradualmente; poco a poco, etc. meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## baufred

... o suavemente ... porque el espárrago es un alimento sensible en el sartén

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Tonerl

Como Baufred ya ha dicho

sachte: (schonend, vorsichtig)
suavemente
con cuidado

Spargel bei mittlerer Hitze 10 Minuten sachte/schonend/vorsichtig braten
asar/freír espárrago suavemente 10 	minutos a horno moderado

Saludos


----------



## ayuda?

Die andern sind mir zuvor gekommen.

Polisémica. ¡Caramba! Me gusta. Tuve que buscarla en el diccionario. Para mí no tiene nada de complicado…[Noooo es que te mando que te vayas a freír espárragos.] 
¡Vaya un mal chiste!  
*sacht braten* significa que se deben cocinar los espárragos con cuidado/ligeramente/poco hasta que estén tiernos o dorados …que hay que cocinarlos a fuego medio o suave. Si no, es posible echarlos a perder.
También, hay otro modo de prepararlos, poniéndolos rectos al cocerlos en una olla.
¿Caes en la cuenta ahora?


----------



## Neverwen

¡Muchas gracias por las explicaciones! Ahora ya me ha quedado claro


----------

